
Systemd vulnerability discovered - lbolla
http://betanews.com/2016/10/07/systemd-vulnerability-linux-crash/
======
okket
Previous discussion: "How to Crash Systemd in One Command"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12600413](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12600413)
(9 days ago, 185 comments)

